
Take A Look Inside The Video Spy Glasses That Conquered Kickstarter - ph0rque
http://singularityhub.com/2011/08/01/take-a-look-inside-the-video-spy-glasses-that-conquered-kickstarter-video/
======
polyfractal
Tangentially related to this story, are there any legal requirements that
Kickstarter projects have to adhere to? What is to stop someone from pitching
an awesome project idea, obtain funding and just walk away with the cash?

------
jamesteow
"I have two profoundly different takes on this video. Take one: “Ok, I can see
how these components will work together, and I can see how they could fit well
into the frame they’ve selected.” Take two: “Wait, seriously? You don’t even
have a prototype yet? Not even a sloppy prototype? You’re just showing me a
bunch of parts and telling me you’re going to make magic with them. WTF?"

Is this really that surprising? Diaspora raised 200k+ without many lines of
code.

------
erohead
As someone who is familiar with consumer electronics startups, I think their
Winter 2011 expected shipdate is too aggressive. It's a great concept, their
component timing is pretty good (just look at the teardowns for the EyeFi to
see how crazy surface mount tech is these days). But be wary of companies that
accept payment before demonstrating a working prototype.

------
deltaqueue
I can't tell if the video is perpetually out of focus or if the quality is
just incredibly down-scaled. Perhaps the uploader intentionally chose latter
as a result of the former.

------
pavel_lishin
He's awfully skeptical considering he was one of the people who donated.

